# $2700 for a NOS C40?



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

As some of you Colnago-istas know, I am searching for a C40. I found one in 00F with Record 10 in Europe (several actually but this one is the leader) at a great price but being that it is a 9 year old bike, it is showing it's age. The complete bike shipped from Europe is about $1300 and the frameset in NL30 with seatpost shipped from Canada is about $2900. What should I do!?!?!??!? What would you do? Arghhh!!! I am wanting to go with the NOS just because I like new but the original reason I started searching for a C40 is that you can occasionally find them at great prices.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I'd say it is too much. you could buy a new C-50 for that price ( totalcylcing had one C-50 in STBL at $2000, build for display and then dismounted ) 

about C-40s some guys here ask $3000 for their C-40s others ask $1200. it just depends on the market, the guys who ask $3000 don't sell the ones who ask $1200 sell quickly.

Also it depends on the condition that you can only see in person, I paid $1350 for my C-40, in mint condition from a retired marathonist who bought it new and used it very little as his main sport was running, at the same time the first C-40 I bought was sold for $1200 and that was an older well worn C-40 with a scratched dura ace and some paint chips.

Sure the cost of my C-40 was not only the $1350, I put on it a Cinelli Ram, carbon cages, new SLK saddle, Vittoria Open pavés/latex tubes a Record UT crankset, so the final cost is close to $2000 anyway.

It depends as I said on the market, who is looking, who is selling and when.

It is just a matter of patience. IMHO the C-40 is a classic and you should wait until you get the right one, as you have other bikes already there is no hurry in buying, specially now when the market is high.

example of a guy who will not sell his C-40 ( he's asking $3800 )
http://www.velomarkt.ch/veloboerse.php?catid=10&subcatid=26&adid=135635

example of a guy who will maybe sell his C-40 if he lowers a bit ( he's asking $2000 )
( BTW I sold my similar C-40 NL4 in 57 cm for $2000 there that's why this guy placed his ad with same price, but well mine had a UT Chorus group and Zonda wheels)
http://www.velomarkt.ch/veloboerse.php?catid=10&subcatid=26&adid=133706 

example of a guy who will surely sell his C-40 soon ( he's asking $1000 start price ) If it was my size I would bid on it. it is a 57 I guess

http://www.ricardo.ch/kaufen/sports...o-de-course-colnago-c40-carbon/v/an641471996/


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

NOS: is new........no scratches, no facing, no cut steerer, etc..........you are getting a new bike albeit old model: be ready to pay for it especially an in demand model.

Second hand: used; you'll have to put up with a few scratches dings and whatnot (often fixable with a bit of paintand patience) but you'll get a good price.

Spring: bad season to buy a bike
Autumn: good season to buy a bike

a few links to >NOS

http://www.racycles.com/sales-center/road/colnago

http://www.wrenchscience.com/road/specials/frames/Colnago


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

go for the used 00F for USD1.3k.
strip the components down, send the frame for professional repaint or touch up. new layer of gloss, fresh coat of paint with 10 speed components. that's a great deal.
(of course first ensure that the frameset/fork is in great condition, e.g no cracks, chips etc)

the NOS C40, for USD2.7k is too much IMHO, definitely not worth the price.
unless you're serious collector or have cash to burn, i would definitely skip this.

cheers buddy!


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

*thats ok for 00f*

1300 for the 00F frame seems decent enough.......When I bought my C40 one year ago that's about what I had paid in Euros for the complete bike (Chorus - record).........a C40 doesn't get old, could have a few nicks but as long as the carbon is not cracked everything is OK. As maverick points out all you have to get is a good clearcoat on with a touch up and all set to go (That is if you really want a new bike!!!)

PS: I just found these in a french online store NOS w/o fork

http://www.sergedutouron.com/access...ay-2003-t53s-c-sans-fourche-1-nl14-jaune.html

http://www.sergedutouron.com/access...2003-t57-s-c-1-lx14-jaune-carbone-deco-o.html


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Frenchy, Salsa, and Mav- thanks for your thoughts. 

I guess, objectively, by comparison with the other NOS frames out there, $2700 for a NOS C40 is probably too much. If I was made of money, I would pay it but I'm not so, I will concentrate on the used market. I like the idea of the clear coat re-spray on the 00F. I wish I could find out the condition of the carbon on the 00F. 

One thing I may have to factor is that we may go to Tuscany in August/Sept for 2 weeks. If I don't buy one sooner, I will try and find one during our vacation. 

Hey Salsa and Frenchy, if you guys happen to find one in a 55 in great condition, in your area, please let me know. Maybe we can work out a deal where I pay you a brokerage fee?? :thumbsup:


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I just passed on a C-40 that was put for sale yesterday locally at only $700 "Buy it now", it was sold quite quickly.

First generation C-40, with steel fork and quill stem, on Art Decor 10 paint scheme. full Campy Record 9speed. it looked fine on the pics, I was hesitant, but I have way too many bikes, so I went out for a ride, when I came back home it was sold


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Salsa_Lover said:


> I just passed on a C-40 that was put for sale yesterday locally at only $700 "Buy it now", it was sold quite quickly.
> 
> First generation C-40, with steel fork and quill stem, on Art Decor 10 paint scheme. full Campy Record 9speed. it looked fine on the pics, I was hesitant, but I have way too many bikes, so I went out for a ride, when I came back home it was sold


Speaking of forks, when did the steerer tube of Star Carbon on C40s go from alloy/steel to carbon? The C40 in France I am looking at has alloy/ steel steerer tube. Is it aluminum or steel? Also, it has b-stays but not HP stays. Does that make it a 2002? 

What is better, the alloy/steel or carbon steerer?


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

there is an excellent post on one of my old threads when I bought the first C-40

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=2940732&postcount=21

reposted here for reference



knakhemel said:


> Stunning bike!
> 
> I’m one of the first C40 riders in Europe. Actually I’m number 9.
> In 1993 the first C40’s came with very slim tubes. In this period I was a pro cyclist in Italy.
> ...


also check the full thread there are great pictures by oldtrackie and boneman

IMO the C-40 has to have a carbon Star Fork, leave the steel fork for a Master


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

*Forks*



Ride-Fly said:


> Speaking of forks, when did the steerer tube of Star Carbon on C40s go from alloy/steel to carbon? The C40 in France I am looking at has alloy/ steel steerer tube. Is it aluminum or steel? Also, it has b-stays but not HP stays. Does that make it a 2002?
> 
> What is better, the alloy/steel or carbon steerer?


Colnago forks: all these have strait blades

Prescisa 100% steel(1")(the c40 started out with these)
Star: 100% carbon (1"&1.1/8")(the c40 moved on to these)
Street: Carbon blades steel steerer (1")(in a pinch a star fork can be replaced with these but they are heavy)
Flash: carbon blades alloy steerer(1.1/8")
Force: 100 % carbon (heavy)(1"&1.1/8)(these can also be used on the c40 but not as nice as a star)
C75:100% light carbon fork (1.1/8)

then its the modern times..............

a whole boat of old forks for sale: VERY RARE

http://compare.ebay.com/colnago-flash-1-carbon-road-fork-700c-bike-bicycle/like/140537785549?fl=400210402591&var=lrgimg&rfn=1&sort=BestMatch&_tab=rslt#h20-desc


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

FrenchNago said:


> Colnago forks: all these have strait blades
> 
> Prescisa 100% steel(1")(the c40 started out with these)
> *Star: 100% carbon (1"&1.1/8")(the c40 moved on to these)*
> ...


Great info! However, I have a pic of a Star fork on the C40 in France and it looks like it has an alloy steerer tube. The fork definitely says "Star Carbon" on it. Maybe Colnago made a Star fork with an alloy steerer for a year or two? Or possibly this is an aftermarket fork? It looks like it matches the 00F paint scheme. Hmmm, a mystery!


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Salsa_Lover said:


> IMO the C-40 has to have a carbon Star Fork, leave the steel fork for a Master


I remember that thread Salsa! Good stuff! I agree too that a C40 needs a carbon fork, preferably the Star (as I've heard it is the best one) but what about a Force or Flash? Most C40s I've seen seems to have the Star. Did they ever OEM Flash or Force forks with the C40?


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Ride-Fly said:


> Great info! However, I have a pic of a Star fork on the C40 in France and it looks like it has an alloy steerer tube. The fork definitely says "Star Carbon" on it. Maybe Colnago made a Star fork with an alloy steerer for a year or two? Or possibly this is an aftermarket fork? It looks like it matches the 00F paint scheme. Hmmm, a mystery!


that stem needs a shin, you are seeing the shim alloy, the star fork is full carbon


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Ride-Fly said:


> I remember that thread Salsa! Good stuff! I agree too that a C40 needs a carbon fork, preferably the Star (as I've heard it is the best one) but what about a Force or Flash? Most C40s I've seen seems to have the Star. Did they ever OEM Flash or Force forks with the C40?


I read you could order your frame with a different fork if you wished, the Force was considered stronger ( then heavier ) and usually came with Dream frames

check here

http://www.bikesportmichigan.com/reviews/colnago.shtml



> Several forks are available on Colnago frames, all of them excellent. I chose the Colnago Force carbon fiber fork. The Force is one of a handful of truly carbon fiber forks, that is, it is all carbon. It is a monocoque (one piece) molding with integral carbon blades, crown and steer tube. The structure is internally reinforced with a titanium sleeve. Because of the carbon steer tube the fork is very light, only 420 grams before the steer tube is cut. Another wonderful feature is no safety tabs on the fork dropouts. Thank you, Mr. Colnago! Those idiotic protrusions that ruin almost every fork and protect cyclists from their own biggest threat (themselves), rendering your quick releases useless, are gone. This is a race bike. If you own it, you better know how to close a quick release skewer. The fork has a level of lateral stiffness and vertical compliance that compliments the frame, as though the Force fork was tuned specifically for the Dream Plus frame. Much has been made of the "straight fork revolution" started by Colnago. I don't have time or space to fully explore the history of the straight fork, so I will have to leave you with the assurance that it just plain works. It corners, climbs, sprints, cruises and holds up perfectly. Yeah, I like the way it looks too.


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

mmmh from that pict the carbon on the lug looks good, if the rest of the frame is in that state its a good deal IMHO.......change the headset though.......maybe a black or silver chris king, or a campag record, or a ritchey standard in 1" remember, it will give it a lower height so you'll be able to play with the specer setup to your desires.... 

show us more picts if you have.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

here there is another

http://cgi.ebay.it/COLNAGO-C-40-CAR...pt=Ricambi_per_biciclette&hash=item2c5ba43136


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

or this one, 

http://cgi.ebay.fr/Velo-route-Colna...pt=FR_JG_Sports_Cyclisme_&hash=item19c4db0cde


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Salsa_Lover said:


> that stem needs a shin, you are seeing the shim alloy, the star fork is full carbon


Dohhhh!!!!! I'm a dohhhhhhpe! Totally didn't think of that.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

FrenchNago said:


> mmmh from that pict the carbon on the lug looks good, if the rest of the frame is in that state its a good deal IMHO.......change the headset though.......maybe a black or silver chris king, or a campag record, or a ritchey standard in 1" remember, it will give it a lower height so you'll be able to play with the specer setup to your desires....
> 
> show us more picts if you have.


Here are the rest of the close-ups. The toptube and seattube cluster has some clearcoat damage. I can't tell if it affects the carbon weave but the owner claims it doesn't. Let me know what you think. Thanks Frenchy!!


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

seems he's right about the carbon fiber not damaged, that housing did bite into the epoxy finish though........bahhh a bit of sanding and a nice poly clearcoat should take care of that, the BB looks ok on that side.......basically if you read the picts it seems he took care of the bike............


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Salsa_Lover said:


> that stem needs a shin, you are seeing the shim alloy, the star fork is full carbon


Salsa,

Check out this ebay ad. The advertisement states "Star Carbon fork, Alum steerer" The pics seem to back it up. Now I am more confused. There has to be both versions of them.

http://cgi.ebay.com/COLNAGO-C40-HP-...=Road_Bikes&hash=item43a694475f#ht_4050wt_907


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

that frame looks great, no bids yet ?

I have never seen a Star Fork with aluminum steerer. very strange, and I have seen at least 5 C-40s. Specially when this is a C40 HP so one of the last ones. even the older ones pre B-Stay have always come with carbon steerers.

Maybe a custom request by a customer worried about carbon steerer breaking ?

a 56 would be on the large side for you, more for a comfort "french" fit than a "competitive".


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

here another 56 for $1000, pretty. edit, it is a 57

http://cgi.ebay.com/Colnago-C40-siz...00550384293?pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item45fa32eaa5


Be careful and ask the measurements, because I reckon most sellers doesn't know the size and just post some aproximation and usually is wrong, for example they measure the top tube and say it is a 55 but in fact is a 55.5 top tube which is a 57 for example, best to go by head tube measurement.

and this is a 54

http://cgi.ebay.com/Colnago-C-40-ca...10677063789?pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item19c4ddf86d


another 56

http://cgi.ebay.com/56-cm-Colnago-C...20715760093?pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item1c1b3851dd

and this one 54 only EUR 850

http://cgi.ebay.it/BICICLETTA-DA-CO...90302511590?pt=Biciclette&hash=item5adfd7b1e6


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

Ride-Fly said:


> Salsa,
> 
> Check out this ebay ad. The advertisement states "Star Carbon fork, Alum steerer" The pics seem to back it up. Now I am more confused. There has to be both versions of them.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/COLNAGO-C40-HP-...=Road_Bikes&hash=item43a694475f#ht_4050wt_907


I'm about positive that what you are seeing is a shim.......maybe a long one and even the seller didn't notice it........there have never been alloy or steel (as much as i'm aware of) star forks............or its a rebadged force or street (wouldn't be surprised either)


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

Salsa_Lover said:


> here another 56 for $1000, pretty.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Colnago-C40-siz...00550384293?pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item45fa32eaa5
> 
> ...


the third one is a beauty...............


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Ride-Fly check here

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Colnago-C40-C...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item2310521b2d

frame is in Switzerland so I could be your Proxy

EDIT Check the pics here

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5658212557/in/photostream

I see some problems on the derailer hanger and headset, look at them carefully and maybe somebody can help on this..


Frame is a 55 not a 53


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

Nice frame and good proxy...................just check that bottle holder, but then again I guess you could trust Salsa


----------



## nvrsetl (Jun 2, 2010)

Does anyone know the difference between the B-Stay and HP frame of the C40? Also, I noticed this frame has the 'yellow' Colnago lettering on the Star fork. I have a 2003 C40 HP 00F (with the triangle rear stay-bought second hand) and it came with the Star fork with 'white' lettering. 

Is there a difference between the 'white' or 'yellow' lettering on the Star fork for certain models and year?









Salsa_Lover said:


> Ride-Fly check here
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Colnago-C40-C...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item2310521b2d
> 
> ...


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

FrenchNago said:


> seems he's right about the carbon fiber not damaged, that housing did bite into the epoxy finish though........bahhh a bit of sanding and a nice poly clearcoat should take care of that, the BB looks ok on that side.......basically if you read the picts it seems he took care of the bike............


Hi Olivier! Yeah I agree about the bike. I think it is in pretty good condition given the age. One thing that has got me a little cautious is that a lot these guys selling Colnagos are not accurate in listing the size (as Salsa mentioned.) I just sent him an email asking him to verify the headtube length since this is the best way to confirm the true size of the frame. I keep looking at the headtube length on this one and it seems longer than 13.4 cm. It almost looks like a size 56 or maybe even a 57. The other thing that has me stuck in my decision-making is I really am considering the NOS frame. Yikes! I am trying to figure out how to spin that to my wife. I may have to make a deal with her that any bikes that may come after this one will require a one-for-one trade or dollar-for-dollar deal. Problem is I can't bear to sell any of my bikes. I love them all!!!


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Salsa_Lover said:


> that frame looks great, no bids yet ?
> 
> I have never seen a Star Fork with aluminum steerer. very strange, and I have seen at least 5 C-40s. Specially when this is a C40 HP so one of the last ones. even the older ones pre B-Stay have always come with carbon steerers.
> 
> ...


Hey Andres! Thanks for all the links to the C40s! I wanted to point out that in Maverick's C40 thread, his picture of his C40 shows a Star fork with an aluminum steerer. So I think it was an option or maybe standard for a year or two during production? Do you think a carbon steerer is better than the aluminum? I would think one would want a carbon steerer which I've read is very thick. Since it is a 1" diameter steerer tube, the thicker carbon probably helps the fork be stiffer.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Ride-Fly said:


> Problem is I can't bear to sell any of my bikes. I love them all!!!


I have the same problem, I had just decided to sell the 52s EP to finance the Campy conversion, but yesterday I rode it and now I don't want to sell it


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Salsa_Lover said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]5/5658212557/in/photostream
> 
> I see some problems on the derailer hanger and headset, look at them carefully and maybe somebody can help on this..
> 
> ...


Yea, I see that the headset top bearing cap is cracked and there is something funky going on with the right derailleur hangar. Don't know if it is because of the paint flaking off but it almost looks like the dropout was repaired. Plus, there are a lot of scratches on this one. Also, Frenchy mentioned the water bottle area. It looks like the set-in receiver holes are either missing or rusted. I think I would pass on this one. I don't mind paying a little more for a frame to have piece of mind knowing that it is in good condition. 

Speaking of wrong size listings, this seller is way off! He listed it as a 53? I know you think it a 55 but I think it is really a 56. From the flicker site, he shows measurements for the top tube, seat tube, and head tube. The head tube is the only one where you can see the starting reference point and the end measuring point. The top tube measurement shows 54.3 but he may have started the measurement off by 7mm. The head tube appears to measure right at 143 mm which would make it a 56. What do you think? BTW, I know the NOS frame in Canada is actually a 55 even though the site lists it as a 56 because the sales rep measured the head tube at 135 mm (OK so he was off by 1 mm since Colnago says it is supposed to be 134  )! Even the bike shops can't get it right!!!!  I think I really want the NOS frame. :cryin:


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Salsa_Lover said:


> I have the same problem, I had just decided to sell the 52s EP to finance the Campy conversion, but yesterday I rode it and now I don't want to sell it


Your 52s EP in white is HAWT! I love white bikes and that one is Fantastico!!! I would not sell it. Convert one to Campy 11 and keep one with DA. My too sense!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

That is exactly the reason why I bought the wrong size twice.

first time it was listed as a 56 and it resulted to be a 59 ( 56.5cm top tube ) I sold that one

The second was listed as a 55 but in fact is a 54. ( the LX10 ) it resulted to be a good error, because the 54 gives me a great "competitive fit".

Actually I did compare it to the Competitive Cyclist fitting calculator results and they match it that way

54 Trad for competitive fit
56 ( or 52s) for French fit.

maybe I will fit a 55 on "Eddy fit", but I haven't got a 55 yet to ride.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

How about a C50 instead ?

http://cgi.ebay.com/56cm-Colnago-C5...70631151242?pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item27ba68be8a


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

Salsa_Lover said:


> That is exactly the reason why I bought the wrong size twice.
> 
> first time it was listed as a 56 and it resulted to be a 59 ( 56.5cm top tube ) I sold that one
> 
> ...


Hmmmm sounds like me...........  

I found a way to sell a colnago: (especially C40, C50, extreme C and Extreme C /Power)
when you take the decision to sell it , take it apart and DO NOT RIDE IT.................otherwise you will never sell it


----------



## maxxevv (Jan 18, 2009)

Salsa_Lover said:


> Ride-Fly check here
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Colnago-C40-C...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item2310521b2d
> 
> ...


Yes, the frame is definitely bigger than a 53. 

Regarding the right dropout, its a corrosion issue which was quite common with certain batches of the C40, Dream B-stay. Actually, this one looks really, really bad. 

I would say ... don't touch it.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Salsa_Lover said:


> How about a C50 instead ?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/56cm-Colnago-C5...70631151242?pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item27ba68be8a


ended at $1275 that is some 1000 EUR , more or less the market price here in Europe too.

I should have put a bid on it


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

Ride-Fly said:


> I wanted to point out that in Maverick's C40 thread, his picture of his C40 shows a Star fork with an aluminum steerer.


Ride-Fly,

The C40 HP (00F) comes with a carbon steerer. The aluminium piece was actually the 1 to 1 1/8inch spacer, located at the top of the steerer tube. The Star Carbon fork even comes with carbon dropouts, which was pretty rare back in 2003/04. 

Btw, just to share with you guys that the frameset/fork was finally sold for USD 1.6k.

cheers!


----------



## jjp (Mar 3, 2005)

I just put a deposit on a NOS C40 in LX23 paint scheme. I think, compared to what is out there, $2700 is a good price, or at least consistent with other frames. It's built incredibly well, classic, traditional design, and gorgeous paint job to boot. It's not made anymore, and it's as good as anything out there comparably.


----------

